# A very disturbing picture from Vegas



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:zip:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Only if you are the dude behind the cam...:chortle: or, if you DO feel something for him...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

*Hmmmmm....*

Some sort of trend may be developing??? This one's from after the Colby shoot.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

ukey:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> ukey:


To each his own :chortle:


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*wHO KNOWS*



Stash said:


> Some sort of trend may be developing??? This one's from after the Colby shoot.


YOU JUST NEVER KNOW!!!:mg:
BANJOS PLEASE....


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

lol. Now that's a lot of random factors coming into alignment...


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

daryl niekamp said:


> YOU JUST NEVER KNOW!!!:mg:
> BANJOS PLEASE....


More like Gloria Gaynor...

"At first I was afraid, I was petrified...":chortle:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm sure D is loving this


----------

